# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  دفع حملات ddos در asp.net

## abolfazlnabavi

سلام
بهترین روش های دفع حملات ddos در asp.net چگونه است؟
ممنون

----------


## pouyaweb

ثبت شرکت در ترکیه
خرید ملک در ترکیه
تحصیل در ترکیه
اقامت در ترکیه
کرکره برقی
راهبند اتوماتیک
زومر
پارتیشن
تور ترکیه

----------

